# Deer Repellent



## SMc (Jun 12, 2010)

Information about DeerPro Winter Animal Repellent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHf0y6d03pY


----------



## treevet (Jun 12, 2010)

SMc said:


> Information about DeerPro Winter Animal Repellent.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHf0y6d03pY



The biggest problem around here is the rutting not the feeding of deer on young trees. I imagine it works the other 3 seasons as a repellent as well. I am going to look into that product. Thanks for the post Sylvia.


----------



## treevet (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 12, 2010)

treevet said:


>


That's our problem too. Their getting the velvet off the antlers and leaving a scent in the process. They have killed three of my trees planted a while back.


----------



## treevet (Jun 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> That's our problem too. Their getting the velvet off the antlers and leaving a scent in the process. They have killed three of my trees planted a while back.



they also practice fighting. We have been putting fencing around every tree we plant and a water bag for 3 years. If clients want to get rid of them then for appearance then they suffer the consequences.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> they also practice fighting. We have been putting fencing around every tree we plant and a water bag for 3 years. If clients want to get rid of them then for appearance then they suffer the consequences.


What does the water bag do? Just curious. I may try it. I put a six foot fence up around the yard and it stopped a lot of it. I still see tracks every now and then. But they already killed two pink dogwoods and a bradford pear that was nurtured for three years. They even uprooted one of the dogwoods.


----------



## treevet (Jun 13, 2010)

The water bags make it a lot easier for me and customers to tell how much water to put on a new tree and easier to do it and gives slow penetrating soaking water unlike a sprinkler or hose. Good make is Gator Bags.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, I thought the water bag had something to do with keeping the deer away, i put five gallon buckets under them and punched a small hole in the bottom. thankfully their old enough now to survive a dry spell.Thanks


----------



## Junkrunner (Jun 13, 2010)

Interesting, but my 300 winchester, is very effective:hmm3grin2orange:

On the orchard, we used those little bars of hotel soap. We'd leave the wrapper on and put a wire hanger through it, and hang one on each tree. That would last about a year.

Wish I wouldn't have let my applicators licenses expire.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 13, 2010)

Junkrunner said:


> Interesting, but my 300 winchester, is very effective:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> On the orchard, we used those little bars of hotel soap. We'd leave the wrapper on and put a wire hanger through it, and hang one on each tree. That would last about a year.
> 
> Wish I wouldn't have let my applicators licenses expire.


LOL, yeah my 7 mag would be too, But i never see them do it. Also too many houses around to shoot a rifle.


----------



## RVALUE (Jun 13, 2010)

My hunting clothes would work. I never see anything......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Jun 13, 2010)

A nurseryman friend I used to know would kill a deer and let the carcass rot in the nursery and he said that worked. Not too good for residential neighborhoods tho.:fart:


----------



## RVALUE (Jun 13, 2010)

Actually, a wooden box mounted on a fence post, with 4 pairs of holes resembling eyes, with a solar light inside should keep them out. Nothing likes to be watched. ( Well ok, some _claim_ to want to be watched. )


----------



## RVALUE (Jun 13, 2010)

Junkrunner said:


> Interesting, but my 300 winchester, is very effective:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> On the orchard, we used those little bars of hotel soap. We'd leave the wrapper on and put a wire hanger through it, and hang one on each tree. That would last about a year.
> 
> Wish I wouldn't have let my applicators licenses expire.



Soap applicators? :monkey:

Was it revoked for 'being applied too fast?'


----------



## treevet (Jun 13, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Soap applicators? :monkey:
> 
> Was it revoked for 'being applied too fast?'



maybe revoked for pinching soap from hotels?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 13, 2010)

another good repellant


----------



## newsawtooth (Jun 15, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> another good repellant


 
Stihl-O, you think those shirts from Wal-mart you sweat through would work too? I know mine repel most women.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 15, 2010)

Thiram based. Probably a good thing, but not labeled for what I'm needing.

Miller Hot sauce and Nufilm P spreader/sticker is the bomb in spring/summer if you keep up with applications and don't mind the cost.

Thanks for posting this though, if I can talk the neighbor into using it in the fall, maybe the deer will detour through my freezer.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ChrisWNY (Jun 15, 2010)

Is Thiram also effective as a rabbit repellent? We see as much damage from rabbits here as the deer, though deer can annihilate a landscape much faster. I've been using Liquid Fence lately which seems to work (it is listed as a deer AND rabbit repellent), but it does need to be applied monthly, which is a drawback especially during the Winter months, and we have 6-7 months of Winter here in Western NY. Hunting regulations in NY are too strict to allow blowing them away with a Winchester at any time throughout the year, though I've heard rumors that farmers are allowed to blow them away off-season if they catch deer eating crops, wondering if the same rule applies to homeowners...


----------



## SMc (Jul 10, 2010)

ChrisWNY said:


> Is Thiram also effective as a rabbit repellent? We see as much damage from rabbits here as the deer, though deer can annihilate a landscape much faster. I've been using Liquid Fence lately which seems to work (it is listed as a deer AND rabbit repellent), but it does need to be applied monthly, which is a drawback especially during the Winter months, and we have 6-7 months of Winter here in Western NY. Hunting regulations in NY are too strict to allow blowing them away with a Winchester at any time throughout the year, though I've heard rumors that farmers are allowed to blow them away off-season if they catch deer eating crops, wondering if the same rule applies to homeowners...



Thiram is an effective rabbit repellent. Try using DeerPro for rabbits. You can apply it once in the fall and it will protect the trees and shrubs all the way to spring.


----------



## cdg (Jul 27, 2010)

I too have been stumbling around looking for a deer proofing option lately. They are getting aggressive here and one was advancing on me and my dog, even though I was yelling at it and throwing handfuls of gravel at it. Deer aren't supposed to act like that. It was only 8-10 feet away when it finally split. Usually they hoof it right away, especially once I chunk a rock or something at them. Anyways, I did find a few informative sites on the web pertaining to deer management. Hopefully there is some information on these that will help someone out. Unfortunately, I can't kill em or build a 30' fence in the back yard. :censored: deer. 

http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/civilaviati...v-standards-wildlifecontrol-deer-menu-977.htm

http://wildlifecontrol.info/pubs/Documents/Deer/Deer_management_mechs.pdf

http://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/deercontrol.html


----------



## treemandan (Jul 28, 2010)

I always tell people to use dried blood which can be found cheap at home centers. Seems to work for me when I keep up on the applications but I would not suggest this if you live where there are carnivores around like say a mountain lion.


----------



## cdg (Jul 29, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I always tell people to use dried blood which can be found cheap at home centers. Seems to work for me when I keep up on the applications but I would not suggest this if you live where there are carnivores around like say a mountain lion.



I thought about this, but we do have bears and mountain lions here. The way my luck is, I would chase off the deer and end up getting my dog eaten by one of those other two. .


----------

